# The New Pup



## AKGOLD (Nov 9, 2010)

Darbie,
The new pup, just waiting for her to come out of her shell.

Pedigree: Firemark's Frontier Sunrise


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

and she will--she's got some great field ancestors!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Congratulations on your new family member and need pictures!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

she is going to take you on a wild ride! enjoy!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congratulations. We absolutely need pictures to verify your claim of a new pup.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

oaklys dad said:


> congratulations. We absolutely need pictures to verify your claim of a new pup.


 
exactly!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Going to be so promising and athletic!


----------

